# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Τραυματική πρώτη επαφή

## Laila

Καλημέρα, μιας και έκανα την αρχή και έγραψα σε άλλα topics το βασικό ψυχολογικό μου πρόβλημα, θα ήθελα να γράψω κάτι εδώ που δεν το έχω πει ποτέ σε κανέναν.
Όταν ήμουν πρώτο έτος στο Πανεπιστήμιο προσπάθησα να κάνω έρωτα με το αγόρι μου ήταν η πρώτη μου σχέση και τα είχαμε 3 χρονια. Τα πράγματα όμως δεν κύλησαν ομαλά καθώς ήμασταν και οι 2 άπειροι και δεν ξέραμε πως.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της πράξης ο πόνος μου ήταν υπερβολικός και συνειδητοποιήσαμε ότι υπήρχε υπερβολική αιμοραγια. Να μην τα πολυλογω καταλήξαμε στο νοσοκομείο που εφημερευε. Έχανα αίμα διότι είχε δημιουργηθεί πληγή στον κόλπο από τον λάθος τρόπο προφανώς. Ταλαιπωρηθηκα 2 μέρες την ώρα που το αγόρι μου ξεσπούσε πάνω του τα νεύρα μου στο νοσοκομείο και αργότερα στο σπιτι.
Ευτυχώς εκεί η πληγή επουλωθηκε αλλά από τότε πάντα η συνουσία είναι επίπονη και γενικά το σεξ ένα πράγμα που αποφευγω, το θεωρώ κακό και νιώθω ότι προξενεί μόνο κακές συνεπειες. Δεν το έχω συζητήσει με κανεναν πέρα από τη μητέρα μου ότι κοντεψα να πεθάνω από αιμοραγια λόγω σεξ. 

Είμαι 30 χρόνων όμορφη γυναίκα και ζήτημα αν έχω κάνει σεξ 30 φορές στη ζωή μου. Ίσως δεν του έδωσα τη σημασία που έπρεπε του όλου θέματος.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημέρα, μιας και έκανα την αρχή και έγραψα σε άλλα topics το βασικό ψυχολογικό μου πρόβλημα, θα ήθελα να γράψω κάτι εδώ που δεν το έχω πει ποτέ σε κανέναν.
> Όταν ήμουν πρώτο έτος στο Πανεπιστήμιο προσπάθησα να κάνω έρωτα με το αγόρι μου ήταν η πρώτη μου σχέση και τα είχαμε 3 χρονια. Τα πράγματα όμως δεν κύλησαν ομαλά καθώς ήμασταν και οι 2 άπειροι και δεν ξέραμε πως.
> Κατά τη διάρκεια της πράξης ο πόνος μου ήταν υπερβολικός και συνειδητοποιήσαμε ότι υπήρχε υπερβολική αιμοραγια. Να μην τα πολυλογω καταλήξαμε στο νοσοκομείο που εφημερευε. Έχανα αίμα διότι είχε δημιουργηθεί πληγή στον κόλπο από τον λάθος τρόπο προφανώς. Ταλαιπωρηθηκα 2 μέρες την ώρα που το αγόρι μου ξεσπούσε πάνω του τα νεύρα μου στο νοσοκομείο και αργότερα στο σπιτι.
> Ευτυχώς εκεί η πληγή επουλωθηκε αλλά από τότε πάντα η συνουσία είναι επίπονη και γενικά το σεξ ένα πράγμα που αποφευγω, το θεωρώ κακό και νιώθω ότι προξενεί μόνο κακές συνεπειες. Δεν το έχω συζητήσει με κανεναν πέρα από τη μητέρα μου ότι κοντεψα να πεθάνω από αιμοραγια λόγω σεξ. 
> 
> Είμαι 30 χρόνων όμορφη γυναίκα και ζήτημα αν έχω κάνει σεξ 30 φορές στη ζωή μου. Ίσως δεν του έδωσα τη σημασία που έπρεπε του όλου θέματος.


περα απο το ψυχολογικο, εχεις παει σε γυναικολογο να σου πει αν υπαρχει κατι ανατομικο που σε δυσκολευει τοσο πολυ και οδηγει στον πονο;

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα, μιας και έκανα την αρχή και έγραψα σε άλλα topics το βασικό ψυχολογικό μου πρόβλημα, θα ήθελα να γράψω κάτι εδώ που δεν το έχω πει ποτέ σε κανέναν.
> Όταν ήμουν πρώτο έτος στο Πανεπιστήμιο προσπάθησα να κάνω έρωτα με το αγόρι μου ήταν η πρώτη μου σχέση και τα είχαμε 3 χρονια. Τα πράγματα όμως δεν κύλησαν ομαλά καθώς ήμασταν και οι 2 άπειροι και δεν ξέραμε πως.
> Κατά τη διάρκεια της πράξης ο πόνος μου ήταν υπερβολικός και συνειδητοποιήσαμε ότι υπήρχε υπερβολική αιμοραγια. Να μην τα πολυλογω καταλήξαμε στο νοσοκομείο που εφημερευε. Έχανα αίμα διότι είχε δημιουργηθεί πληγή στον κόλπο από τον λάθος τρόπο προφανώς. Ταλαιπωρηθηκα 2 μέρες την ώρα που το αγόρι μου ξεσπούσε πάνω του τα νεύρα μου στο νοσοκομείο και αργότερα στο σπιτι.
> Ευτυχώς εκεί η πληγή επουλωθηκε αλλά από τότε πάντα η συνουσία είναι επίπονη και γενικά το σεξ ένα πράγμα που αποφευγω, το θεωρώ κακό και νιώθω ότι προξενεί μόνο κακές συνεπειες. Δεν το έχω συζητήσει με κανεναν πέρα από τη μητέρα μου ότι κοντεψα να πεθάνω από αιμοραγια λόγω σεξ. 
> 
> Είμαι 30 χρόνων όμορφη γυναίκα και ζήτημα αν έχω κάνει σεξ 30 φορές στη ζωή μου. Ίσως δεν του έδωσα τη σημασία που έπρεπε του όλου θέματος.


Καλημέρα.. Ή ότι του έδωσες περισσότερη σημασία από όσο πρέπει. Αυτος μπορει να είναι και ο λόγος που "αντιπαθείς" τα παιδιά επειδή γίνονται με αυτή την πράξη (έχεις πει κάτι στο τέλος του άλλου θέματος γιαυτό)? 
Πιστεύεις ότι αυτό που σε έριξε είναι η όλη διαδικασία ή ότι δεν είχες την σωστή αντιμετώπιση (συμπαράσταση καλύτερα) από τον φίλο σου?

----------


## nikos2

ειναι θεμα γυναικολογου.
ενας τετοιος γιατρος ευκολα θα σου δωσει λυση.
το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι λογω ψυχολογικων δεν προετοιμαζεται ο κολπος για επαφη για αυτο συμβαινουν ολα αυτα

----------


## Laila

Με φόβισε που κοντεψα να χάσω τη ζωή μου και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν το έκανα μετά με το αγόρι μου γιατί χωρίσαμε και από τότε είμαι κολλημένη ακόμα μαζί του. Χάλια μαύρα. Και τι δεν θα έδινα να το δοκιμάσω ξανά μαζί του.

----------


## Remedy

> Με φόβισε που κοντεψα να χάσω τη ζωή μου και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν το έκανα μετά με το αγόρι μου γιατί χωρίσαμε και από τότε είμαι κολλημένη ακόμα μαζί του. Χάλια μαύρα. Και τι δεν θα έδινα να το δοκιμάσω ξανά μαζί του.


το αγορι με το οποιο εισαι κολλημενη, ειναι το ιδιο αγορι που επιχειρωντας να κανετε σεξ, βρεθηκες στο νοσοκομειο;

----------


## Laila

> το αγορι με το οποιο εισαι κολλημενη, ειναι το ιδιο αγορι που επιχειρωντας να κανετε σεξ, βρεθηκες στο νοσοκομειο;


Ακριβώς ο ίδιος είναι. Δύστυχως δεν ήμουν τυχερή καθόλου και όλα πήγαν κατά διαόλου και καταστράφηκε η σχέση μας.

----------


## Remedy

> Ακριβώς ο ίδιος είναι. Δύστυχως δεν ήμουν τυχερή καθόλου και όλα πήγαν κατά διαόλου και καταστράφηκε η σχέση μας.


γινεται ολο και πιο περιεργη αυτη σου η προσκολληση σε μια τοσο προβληματικη σχεση προ δεκαετιας, που αρχικα την παρουσιαζες σαν ιδανικη.
δεν ειναι οτι εισασταν μικρα και δεν κανατε σεξ, ειχατε μεγαλωσει, το επιχειρησατε , τραυματιστηκες βαναυσα, *δεν σου συμπαρασταθηκε*, τ ακουσες κι απο πανω!!! κι επιπλεον, ερωτευτηκε αλλη!!! τι ηταν το ωραιο που δεν επρεπε να χασεις;;;

επιμενω οτι πρεπει να δεις ψυχοθεραπευτη.

----------


## Laila

Έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο. Εύχομαι να μου πει τρόπους αντιμετώπισης. Όντως και εγώ απορώ γιατί έχω τόση προσκόλληση σε αυτό το άτομο. Κι επιπλέον δεν έκανε τον κόπο να απαντήσει στα μηνυματα μου. Με έγραψε κανονικα. Θα μπορούσε να το λήξει όμορφα και να πει στα ισα ότι δεν θα ήθελε κάτι από μένα Όχι να στέλνω επανειλημμένα και να αδιαφορεί. Είναι και γιατρός.

----------


## Remedy

> Έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο. Εύχομαι να μου πει τρόπους αντιμετώπισης. Όντως και εγώ απορώ γιατί έχω τόση προσκόλληση σε αυτό το άτομο. Κι επιπλέον δεν έκανε τον κόπο να απαντήσει στα μηνυματα μου. Με έγραψε κανονικα. Θα μπορούσε να το λήξει όμορφα και να πει στα ισα ότι δεν θα ήθελε κάτι από μένα Όχι να στέλνω επανειλημμένα και να αδιαφορεί. Είναι και γιατρός.


μα ειχε ληξει, πριν 10 χρονια. τι να ληξει;
εννοεις προφανως την προσφατη επικοινωνια που ξεκινησατε.
νομιζω οτι τρομαξε. ισως νομισε οτι καθε αντιδραση του θα δωσει μια συνεχεια. και δεν το ηθελε.
εσυ ξερεις αν τωρα που ξαναμιλησατε ειναι δεσμευμενος;

περα απο την τωρινη συνομιλια σας ομως, σου φερθηκε απαραδεκτα οταν τραυματιστηκες, για τον οποιο τραυματισμο, κατα 90% φταιει η δικη του απειρια.
κι εκτος απο την απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα, μας ειπες οτι ερωτευθηκε αλλη. ΠΟΙΟ ηταν αυτο πουε χασες;;; ποιο ηταν το ιδανικο; η κατασταση ηταν προβληματικη. καθε αλλο παρα ιδανικη.

----------


## Laila

> μα ειχε ληξει, πριν 10 χρονια. τι να ληξει;
> εννοεις προφανως την προσφατη επικοινωνια που ξεκινησατε.
> νομιζω οτι τρομαξε. ισως νομισε οτι καθε αντιδραση του θα δωσει μια συνεχεια. και δεν το ηθελε.
> εσυ ξερεις αν τωρα που ξαναμιλησατε ειναι δεσμευμενος;
> 
> περα απο την τωρινη συνομιλια σας ομως, σου φερθηκε απαραδεκτα οταν τραυματιστηκες, για τον οποιο τραυματισμο, κατα 90% φταιει η δικη του απειρια.
> κι εκτος απο την απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα, μας ειπες οτι ερωτευθηκε αλλη. ΠΟΙΟ ηταν αυτο πουε χασες;;; ποιο ηταν το ιδανικο; η κατασταση ηταν προβληματικη. καθε αλλο παρα ιδανικη.


Πήγαμε στο νοσοκομείο μετά από δική μου επιμονή. Αυτός περίμενε να περάσει η ώρα μήπως και σταματήσει το αίμα. Μετά στο νοσοκομείο μου έλεγε ότι θα μας συμβούν κι αλλά κακα και ατυχίες. Θα μεινω έγκυος και αλλά τέτοια.
Το χειρότερο είναι που πήραμε ταξι για να φύγουμε από το νοσοκομείο και όταν φτάσαμε έδωσα ένα πενταευρο που είχα στο μπουφάν, όταν κατεβήκαμε με κατηγόρησε ότι το πενταευρω ήταν δικό του και το τώρα χωρίς να του το πω. Μου είπε θυμωμένα "εσυ να σαι καλά κοπέλα μου". Και πριν τον τραυματισμό όμως δεν έβγαζε να πληρώσει το φαγητό του και μου λέγε "αν ειχες στο σπιτι φαγητό Τώρα δε θα πληρωνες" το θέμα είναι ότι πέρασαν 10 χρονια και απορώ αν έχει αλλάξει. Σίγουρα δε θα έμεινε στα ίδια. Γι αυτό και ήθελα έναν καφε μαζί του. Να δω τι κανει Και να δω αν θα μπορούσε να ανθίσει το ωραίο που δεν άνθισε τότε. Ουφ...ξέρω ότι δεν ακούγεται λογικό αλλά τότε ένιωθα πολύ ερωτευμένη όταν ετοιμαζόμουν να τον συναντησω. Ίσως αυτό είναι που αναπολώ.

----------


## Ορέστης

Παλι μου σβησανε ποστ; Παλι ριπορτ μου εκανε ο ζηλιαρογατος;

----------


## Remedy

> Πήγαμε στο νοσοκομείο μετά από δική μου επιμονή. Αυτός *περίμενε να περάσει η ώρα μήπως και σταματήσει το αίμα. Μετά στο νοσοκομείο μου έλεγε ότι θα μας συμβούν κι αλλά κακα και ατυχίες. Θα μεινω έγκυος και αλλά τέτοια.*
> Το χειρότερο είναι που πήραμε ταξι για να φύγουμε από το νοσοκομείο και όταν φτάσαμε έδωσα ένα πενταευρο που είχα στο μπουφάν, όταν κατεβήκαμε *με κατηγόρησε ότι το πενταευρω ήταν δικό του και το τώρα χωρίς να του το πω. Μου είπε θυμωμένα "εσυ να σαι καλά κοπέλα μου".* Και πριν τον τραυματισμό όμως *δεν έβγαζε να πληρώσει το φαγητό του και μου λέγε "αν ειχες στο σπιτι φαγητό Τώρα δε θα πληρωνες"* το θέμα είναι ότι πέρασαν 10 χρονια και απορώ αν έχει αλλάξει. *Σίγουρα δε θα έμεινε στα ίδια.* Γι αυτό και ήθελα έναν καφε μαζί του. Να δω τι κανει Και *να δω αν θα μπορούσε να ανθίσει το ωραίο που δεν άνθισε τότε.* Ουφ...ξέρω ότι δεν ακούγεται λογικό αλλά τότε ένιωθα πολύ ερωτευμένη όταν ετοιμαζόμουν να τον συναντησω. Ίσως αυτό είναι που αναπολώ.


ΚΑΙ μελλοντολογος..
ποιο ωραιο βρε παιδακι μου;;;;
ποιο ηταν το ωραιο;;; δειξε μας ΚΑΤΙ!!
οσο περισσοτερο περιγραφεις, τοσο προκαλει αηδια ο τυπος αυτος!
που το βρηκες αυτο το κελεπουρι που το αναπολεις κιολας και κολλησες 10 χρονια και δεν ζεις;;;;
υπαρχουν πολλοι αγνωστοι σου που θα σου φερθηκαν καλυτερα απ οτι αυτος.
κι ειναι και τσιφουτης!!! (btw, το τσιφουτιλικι, να ξερεις οτι δεν φευγει ποτε. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ απο τσιφουτηδες.).

σκεφτηκες ποτε οτι "δεν ανθισε", γιατι δεν υπηρχε τιποτε για να ανθισει;;; ο΄τι ηταν κι ο΄τι ειχε, στο εδειξε μια χαρα. το γιατι εσυ το μετεφρασες σαν υποσχεση αντι για ματαιωση, μενει να το βρεις με εναν καλο ψυχ...
εχει σχεση τωρα τελικα ο τυπος, η δεν εχει;

----------


## george1520

> Πήγαμε στο νοσοκομείο μετά από δική μου επιμονή. Αυτός περίμενε να περάσει η ώρα μήπως και σταματήσει το αίμα. Μετά στο νοσοκομείο μου έλεγε ότι θα μας συμβούν κι αλλά κακα και ατυχίες. Θα μεινω έγκυος και αλλά τέτοια.
> Το χειρότερο είναι που πήραμε ταξι για να φύγουμε από το νοσοκομείο και όταν φτάσαμε έδωσα ένα πενταευρο που είχα στο μπουφάν, όταν κατεβήκαμε με κατηγόρησε ότι το πενταευρω ήταν δικό του και το τώρα χωρίς να του το πω. Μου είπε θυμωμένα "εσυ να σαι καλά κοπέλα μου". Και πριν τον τραυματισμό όμως δεν έβγαζε να πληρώσει το φαγητό του και μου λέγε "αν ειχες στο σπιτι φαγητό Τώρα δε θα πληρωνες" το θέμα είναι ότι πέρασαν 10 χρονια και απορώ αν έχει αλλάξει. Σίγουρα δε θα έμεινε στα ίδια. Γι αυτό και ήθελα έναν καφε μαζί του. Να δω τι κανει Και να δω αν θα μπορούσε να ανθίσει το ωραίο που δεν άνθισε τότε. Ουφ...ξέρω ότι δεν ακούγεται λογικό αλλά τότε ένιωθα πολύ ερωτευμένη όταν ετοιμαζόμουν να τον συναντησω. Ίσως αυτό είναι που αναπολώ.


Ψάχνω να βρω ένα λόγο για να κολλήσει κάποιος με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.. Πόσο μάλλον να συνεχίσει να είναι κολλημένος για τα επόμενα δέκα χρόνια..

----------


## nved

Εχεις μυθοποιησει εναν ανθρωπο, εχουν περασει 10 χρονια, καιρος να προχωρησεις

----------


## mindcrime

> ΚΑΙ μελλοντολογος..
> ποιο ωραιο βρε παιδακι μου;;;;
> ποιο ηταν το ωραιο;;; δειξε μας ΚΑΤΙ!!
> οσο περισσοτερο περιγραφεις, τοσο προκαλει αηδια ο τυπος αυτος!
> που το βρηκες αυτο το κελεπουρι που το αναπολεις κιολας και κολλησες 10 χρονια και δεν ζεις;;;;
> υπαρχουν πολλοι αγνωστοι σου που θα σου φερθηκαν καλυτερα απ οτι αυτος.
> κι ειναι και τσιφουτης!!! (btw, το τσιφουτιλικι, να ξερεις οτι δεν φευγει ποτε. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ απο τσιφουτηδες.).
> 
> σκεφτηκες ποτε οτι "δεν ανθισε", γιατι δεν υπηρχε τιποτε για να ανθισει;;; ο΄τι ηταν κι ο΄τι ειχε, στο εδειξε μια χαρα. το γιατι εσυ το μετεφρασες σαν υποσχεση αντι για ματαιωση, μενει να το βρεις με εναν καλο ψυχ...
> εχει σχεση τωρα τελικα ο τυπος, η δεν εχει;


Ναι αλλα είναι γιατρός!

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι αλλα είναι γιατρός!


η ιατρικη, το ξερει;

----------


## Laila

> ΚΑΙ μελλοντολογος.. 
> ποιο ωραιο βρε παιδακι μου;;;;
> ποιο ηταν το ωραιο;;; δειξε μας ΚΑΤΙ!!
> οσο περισσοτερο περιγραφεις, τοσο προκαλει αηδια ο τυπος αυτος!
> που το βρηκες αυτο το κελεπουρι που το αναπολεις κιολας και κολλησες 10 χρονια και δεν ζεις;;;;
> υπαρχουν πολλοι αγνωστοι σου που θα σου φερθηκαν καλυτερα απ οτι αυτος.
> κι ειναι και τσιφουτης!!! (btw, το τσιφουτιλικι, να ξερεις οτι δεν φευγει ποτε. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ απο τσιφουτηδες.).
> 
> σκεφτηκες ποτε οτι "δεν ανθισε", γιατι δεν υπηρχε τιποτε για να ανθισει;;; ο΄τι ηταν κι ο΄τι ειχε, στο εδειξε μια χαρα. το γιατι εσυ το μετεφρασες σαν υποσχεση αντι για ματαιωση, μενει να το βρεις με εναν καλο ψυχ...
> εχει σχεση τωρα τελικα ο τυπος, η δεν εχει;


Δεν ξέρω καθολου αν έχει σχέση τώρα. Είναι κάτι που δεν φαίνεται καθόλου στα σοσιαλ μίντια του. Εδώ και χρόνια δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω αν ήταν με κάποια. Το μόνο που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι οι μόνοι που του πατάνε λαικ στο fb Είναι 3-4 μικρές κοπέλες γύρω στα 20 και 2 φίλοι του.

----------


## ντολορ

Εγω αυτος που περιγραφεις σαν κατι πολυ σπουδαιο και καλο ειναι σαν τους αντρες που γνωρισα μετα τον πρωτο μου που λεω οτι ειναι σκουπιδια ..καποιον δεν μπορεις να τον ξεχασεις αν σου φεροταν τελεια σε σεβοταν χωρισατε χωρις σοβαρο λογο (οχι να ερωτευτει αλλη)
το ατομο ειναι καθαρμα δεν ειχες λογο να τον σκεφτεσαι ισως τον σκεφτεσαι γιατι ηταν ο πρωτος σου δεν μπορω να βρω κατι αλλο σαν ανθρωπος ειναι απαραδεκτος ..μετα απο αυτον οποιον και να βρεις πιο καλος θα ειναι ..εγω σαν αυτον εβρισκα αντρες και αναθεματιζα που δεν ημουν με τον πρωτο μου που με λατρευε με σεβοταν ηταν ερωτευμενος μαζι μου ...οι αλλες σχεσεις σου ηταν καλες εμεινες με κανεναν για χρονια ?

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξέρω καθολου αν έχει σχέση τώρα. Είναι κάτι που δεν φαίνεται καθόλου στα σοσιαλ μίντια του. Εδώ και χρόνια δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω αν ήταν με κάποια. Το μόνο που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι οι μόνοι που του πατάνε λαικ στο fb Είναι 3-4 μικρές κοπέλες γύρω στα 20 και 2 φίλοι του.


καλα, μην βασιζεσαι στα σοσιαλ. οποιος εχει σοβαρη σχεση, τηνε χει σπιτι του, δεν την κρεμαεισ τα μανταλακια. καμια φιλη μου δεν κανει λαικ και σχολια με τον ανδρα της στα σοσιαλ, η αναρτησεις για τον γαμο/σχεση της. κι εγω το ιδιο, φυσικα. αυτα τα κανεις οταν παιζεις η ψαχνεσαι, οχι οταν εχεις σχεση.
το θεμα ομως δεν ειναι ποιες τον γουσταρουν, το θεμα ειναι οτι ο ανθρωπος αυτος δεν σου εχει δειξει τπτ καλο οσο τα ειχατε, κιε συ εχεις κολλησει χωρις κανεναν πραγματικο λογο.
αυτο πρεπει να το δεις.

----------


## Laila

Εάν με είχε ερωτευτεί πιθανότητα θα μου φερόταν Καλά αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν συνέβη παρότι ήμουν η πρώτη του κοπέλα. Είναι κρίμα να νιώθεις κάτι έντονο για καποιον κ αυτός να μην ανταποκρίνεται στα αισθήματα σου. Μετά από τόσα χρόνια σκέφτομαι ότι θα έχει αλλάξει. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν όλοι αλλάζουν προς το καλύτερο.

----------


## Remedy

> Εάν με είχε ερωτευτεί πιθανότητα θα μου φερόταν Καλά αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν συνέβη παρότι ήμουν η πρώτη του κοπέλα. Είναι κρίμα να νιώθεις κάτι έντονο για καποιον κ αυτός να μην ανταποκρίνεται στα αισθήματα σου. Μετά από τόσα χρόνια σκέφτομαι ότι θα έχει αλλάξει. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν όλοι αλλάζουν προς το καλύτερο.


οχι, βρε. γαιδαρος ειναι ο ανθρωπος.
δλδ, πρεπει να σε εχει ερωτευθει ενας νορμαλ ανθρωπος για να σου φερθει καλα που σε σακαταψε και πατε στο νοσοκομειο;;;; και one night stand να ηταν, ο καθε αγνωστος, καλυτερα θα σου φεροταν.
ουτε ηταν τσιγγουνης επειδη δεν σε ερωτευτηκε. αυτα δεν αλλαζουν. ουτε η γαιδουριά, ουτε η τσιφουτιά...
το θεμα ειναι ΕΣΥ τι ερωτευθηκες απ τα χαλια του;;;; δεν μας ειπες και τπτ αξιεραστο!
μηπως εχει δικιο ο μαιντ και γοητευθηκες επειδη ειναι γιατρος; δεν μπορω να το εξηγησωδλδ, πρεπει να εχεις μαζοχιστικες τασεις για να κολλησεις με τετοιο κελεπουρι.

----------


## george1520

> Εάν με είχε ερωτευτεί πιθανότητα θα μου φερόταν Καλά αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν συνέβη παρότι ήμουν η πρώτη του κοπέλα. Είναι κρίμα να νιώθεις κάτι έντονο για καποιον κ αυτός να μην ανταποκρίνεται στα αισθήματα σου. Μετά από τόσα χρόνια σκέφτομαι ότι θα έχει αλλάξει. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν όλοι αλλάζουν προς το καλύτερο.


Δηλαδή η ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά καθορίζεται από το αν είσαι ερωτευμένος ή όχι με τον άλλον?? Δηλαδή ο ερωτευμένος θα νοιαστει για κατι τόσο σοβαρό ενώ ο άλλος που δεν είναι, είναι φυσιολογικό να συμπεριφερεται σαν μα....? 

Τι μπορεί να κάνει ένα κόλλημα Ε!! Να δικαιολογείς ένα άνθρωπο που δεν σου φέρθηκε καλά... Γιατί?

----------


## Laila

> Εγω αυτος που περιγραφεις σαν κατι πολυ σπουδαιο και καλο ειναι σαν τους αντρες που γνωρισα μετα τον πρωτο μου που λεω οτι ειναι σκουπιδια ..καποιον δεν μπορεις να τον ξεχασεις αν σου φεροταν τελεια σε σεβοταν χωρισατε χωρις σοβαρο λογο (οχι να ερωτευτει αλλη)
> το ατομο ειναι καθαρμα δεν ειχες λογο να τον σκεφτεσαι ισως τον σκεφτεσαι γιατι ηταν ο πρωτος σου δεν μπορω να βρω κατι αλλο σαν ανθρωπος ειναι απαραδεκτος ..μετα απο αυτον οποιον και να βρεις πιο καλος θα ειναι ..εγω σαν αυτον εβρισκα αντρες και αναθεματιζα που δεν ημουν με τον πρωτο μου που με λατρευε με σεβοταν ηταν ερωτευμενος μαζι μου ...οι αλλες σχεσεις σου ηταν καλες εμεινες με κανεναν για χρονια ?


Τι να πω είχα την ελπιδα ότι τώρα που μεγαλώσαμε πεπαιδευθηκαμε και έχουμε ζήσει αρκετά ίσως να καταλαβαινόμασταν.
Έκανα μονάχα μια πολύ σημαντική σχέση με κάποιον που με προσεχε και με αηαπουσε φυσικα κι εγω το ιδιο όμως δεν ένιωθα το φτερούγισμα που ένιωθα για τον πρώτο μου έρωτα. Ίσως επειδή εκείνος με είχε απορρίψει έμμεσα. Θεωρούσε ότι είναι πολύ έξυπνος τότε στα 17 μας ενώ εγώ ύστερω σε ευφυΐα και σε ενδιαφεροντα σε σχέση με αυτόν. Κι ήθελα ίσως να μιλήσω τώρα μαζί του για να πάρω την αποδοχή του.

----------


## mindcrime

> Τι να πω είχα την ελπιδα ότι τώρα που μεγαλώσαμε πεπαιδευθηκαμε και έχουμε ζήσει αρκετά ίσως να καταλαβαινόμασταν.
> Έκανα μονάχα μια πολύ σημαντική σχέση με κάποιον που με προσεχε και με αηαπουσε φυσικα κι εγω το ιδιο όμως δεν ένιωθα το φτερούγισμα που ένιωθα για τον πρώτο μου έρωτα. Ίσως επειδή εκείνος με είχε απορρίψει έμμεσα. Θεωρούσε ότι είναι πολύ έξυπνος τότε στα 17 μας ενώ εγώ ύστερω σε ευφυΐα και σε ενδιαφεροντα σε σχέση με αυτόν. Κι ήθελα ίσως να μιλήσω τώρα μαζί του για να πάρω την αποδοχή του.


Ενας πολυ εξυπνος 17χρονος δεν λεει σε μια 17χρονη χαλαλι το 5ευρω όταν η κοπέλα σφαδάζει απο ανοησια δικιά του ούτε την αφηνει ξεκρεμαστη να παθει ψυχολογικά. Ενας πολύ έξυπνος 30χρονος δεν λεει σε καποια που έχει να την δει χρονια θα κανουμε μια πολυ μεγάλη κουβεντα λες και θα συζητηθεί business plan. Και σιγουρα η ιατρική δεν επιβεβαιώνει την ευφυΐα. Και ο βλάκας αν διαβασει φυσικη χημειο βιολογια μπαινει ιατρική δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι νοημων για να το πετυχεις

----------


## Laila

> Δηλαδή η ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά καθορίζεται από το αν είσαι ερωτευμένος ή όχι με τον άλλον?? Δηλαδή ο ερωτευμένος θα νοιαστει για κατι τόσο σοβαρό ενώ ο άλλος που δεν είναι, είναι φυσιολογικό να συμπεριφερεται σαν μα....? 
> 
> Τι μπορεί να κάνει ένα κόλλημα Ε!! Να δικαιολογείς ένα άνθρωπο που δεν σου φέρθηκε καλά... Γιατί?


Δεν έχεις άδικο George. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό το άτομο χαρακτηρίζεται αναίσθητο από πολλούς που τον γνώριζαν καλά τότε. Αλλά με λύπη μου διαπιστώνω ότι φέρεται ασχημα ακόμα σε κάποιους που δεν θεωρεί ίσους με αυτόν. 

Πρόσφατα έμαθα από κοινή φίλη ότι έκανε πέρα τον κολλητό του φίλο που είχε από τα παιδικά του χρόνια χωρίς μια εξήγηση. Όταν το παιδί τον χαιρέτισε στον δρόμο με χαρά αυτός του είπα ένα ψυχρό γεια και δεν σταμάτησε να μίλησει ο στον άλλο που έμείνε μ@@.

Επίσης στα σχολικά του χρόνια κορόιδευε μια φιλη μου Κοκοτα επειδη ειχε τριχοφυια λογω πολυκυστικων και μιλούσε με απαξίωση για πολλα ατομα. 

Τώρα που αφήνω στην άκρη τις καλές μας στιγμές δυστυχώς νιώθω ασχημα που ήταν η πρώτη μου σχέση ένα τόσο κακοβγαλτο ατομο. Νε βοηθατε πολυ κι εσεις με τις απαντήσεις σας να τον απομυθοποίησω.

----------


## oboro

> Ενας πολυ εξυπνος 17χρονος δεν λεει σε μια 17χρονη χαλαλι το 5ευρω όταν η κοπέλα σφαδάζει απο ανοησια δικιά του ούτε την αφηνει ξεκρεμαστη να παθει ψυχολογικά. Ενας πολύ έξυπνος 30χρονος δεν λεει σε καποια που έχει να την δει χρονια θα κανουμε μια πολυ μεγάλη κουβεντα λες και θα συζητηθεί business plan. Και σιγουρα η ιατρική δεν επιβεβαιώνει την ευφυΐα. Και ο βλάκας αν διαβασει φυσικη χημειο βιολογια μπαινει ιατρική δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι νοημων για να το πετυχεις


Φυσικα και μπορει να τα πει ενας πολυ εξυπνος 17 χρονος ολα αυτα, επειδη ακριβως το προβλημα του πρωην της κοπελας δεν ειναι η ευφυια αλλα ο χαρακτηρας του (αν οχι κι η ιδια η δομη της προσωπικοτητας του.)

----------


## george1520

> Δεν έχεις άδικο George. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό το άτομο χαρακτηρίζεται αναίσθητο από πολλούς που τον γνώριζαν καλά τότε. Αλλά με λύπη μου διαπιστώνω ότι φέρεται ασχημα ακόμα σε κάποιους που δεν θεωρεί ίσους με αυτόν. 
> 
> Πρόσφατα έμαθα από κοινή φίλη ότι έκανε πέρα τον κολλητό του φίλο που είχε από τα παιδικά του χρόνια χωρίς μια εξήγηση. Όταν το παιδί τον χαιρέτισε στον δρόμο με χαρά αυτός του είπα ένα ψυχρό γεια και δεν σταμάτησε να μίλησει ο στον άλλο που έμείνε μ@@.
> 
> Επίσης στα σχολικά του χρόνια κορόιδευε μια φιλη μου Κοκοτα επειδη ειχε τριχοφυια λογω πολυκυστικων και μιλούσε με απαξίωση για πολλα ατομα. 
> 
> Τώρα που αφήνω στην άκρη τις καλές μας στιγμές δυστυχώς νιώθω ασχημα που ήταν η πρώτη μου σχέση ένα τόσο κακοβγαλτο ατομο. Νε βοηθατε πολυ κι εσεις με τις απαντήσεις σας να τον απομυθοποίησω.


Αυτό είναι καλό.. Ελπίζω να καταφέρεις να βγεις από όλο αυτό σύντομα και να δώσεις ευκαιρια και σε άλλους ανθρώπους.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις,σχεδον παντα φταιει ο αντρας κατι εκανε λαθος.Απο κει και περα σαφως και πρεπει να το δεις με γυναικολογο αν υπαρχει καποιο ανατομικο θεμα που πρεπει να προσεξεις.Θα συμφωνησω με τους υπολοιπους η σταση του ηταν απαραδεκτη...η υγεια ειναι πανω απο ολα και οχι η ευχαριστηση...νομιζω οτι πρεπει να προχωρησεις,και να χαρεις τον ερωτα και την ζωη σου...αμα σε ηθελε θα σε ειχε κανει κι νηση απο τοτε.Και καλυτερα που δεν την εκανε ,γιατι απο τα γραφομενα σου δεν σου αξιζει ενας τετοιος ανθρωπος.Προχωρα μπροστα...

----------


## Xfactor

το σεξ ειναι κατι πολυ ομορφο...ισως η μεγαλυτερη απολαυση στην ζωη μας...ειναι κριμα να το χανεις...ειδικα στην ηλικια σου...
τσεκαρε να δεις τι σε δυσκολευει...
αλλα απο οτι βλεπω εισαι κολλημενη με καποιον απο τα παλια....ισως αυτο να σε εκανε να μην δινεσαι στις επομενες σχεσεις σου.
ισως να μην ησουν "υγρη" επειδη δεν ηθελες καποιος η δν ηθελες να κανεις...οπως και να εχει υπαρχουν ειδικα τζελ γι αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.
ελπιζω να μην παραβαινει του ορους του φορουμ το υγρη .

----------

